# Cams



## IFryRice (Sep 5, 2005)

Who here is running a bigger cam? What are the specs and who makes it? What cam could I get without reprogramming the computer? HP increases? How bad will a decent cam kill the gas milage? I had the GM "hot cam" for the LS1 in my 1970 Camaro and had stock ls1 programming and it idled fine and everything. Every now and then it would stall though. Im not looking for that "lumpy" of a cam but something to get like 25hp and still be able to drive everyday. What about 1.8 rockers? Any input would be great...


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

IFryRice said:


> Who here is running a bigger cam? What are the specs and who makes it? What cam could I get without reprogramming the computer? HP increases? How bad will a decent cam kill the gas milage? I had the GM "hot cam" for the LS1 in my 1970 Camaro and had stock ls1 programming and it idled fine and everything. Every now and then it would stall though. Im not looking for that "lumpy" of a cam but something to get like 25hp and still be able to drive everyday. What about 1.7 rockers? Any input would be great...


To go thru all that work for 25 hp..............?


----------



## IFryRice (Sep 5, 2005)

25 horse is 25 horse no matter how you look at it...


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

IFryRice said:


> 25 horse is 25 horse no matter how you look at it...


It's also unoticable in your application. Why go thru the work for something you wont even feel.


----------



## IFryRice (Sep 5, 2005)

my goal is 400 rwhp...without a cam, its going to be hard to do with bolt on stuff. I figure with an CAI, full exhaust and a tune, ill be right about 370-380, add a cam and im in the 400s.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Ohhhhhh.........ok.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Contact EDC at ls1gto.com, that guy is a cam guru. I've got one of the biggest cams you can put in a Gen3 small block, specs are as follows:
Intake: .603 gross lift, duration @ .050 237 / Exhaust .609 gross lift, duration @ .050 242 LSA is 113, it's called the Magicstick V.3 from Texas Speed and Performance. 400 rwhp is very easy to get, especially in a LS2, simple yet effective modding is all you need. :cheers 
BTW, this is what my cam sounds like idling (short but you'll get the idea..)
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=4023
....you'll have to scroll down a little, for some reason my computer hates me this morning.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Comp Cams P/N 54-000-11 Custom Grind LS1 3729R / 3731R HR115.0
Duration @ .050
Intake Exhaust
238 242
Lobe Lift 
.3560 .3590
Lobe Sep. 115.0

7.0 Chrome Moly Push Rods
Rev Double Race Springs
Titanium Retainers

+Tune, Clutch, Fly, SLP L/M + Magnaflows

New Dyno Day 03 December :rofl: hoping for cool weather


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

anyone swap cams on a 05 yet i would like to but not yet but i will when my warantee is over or just about over


----------

